# Hooking live bait



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

How do you all hook up your live bait for flatheads using bluegill suckers, shad, bullheads etc.? Do you usually hook them thru the back, the head, lips, or the tail? I wonder if is more/less effective depending on where you hook them. I would think hooking them thru the tail or along the back wuld give them a more natual wounded swimming action on the hook. but I have always though that predator fish strike the head and swallow the fish head first. 

What has worked best for you? Or does it even matter?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

In slack water, a hook behind the dorsal usually works best for most baits. With chubs and suckers, they have soft flesh but tough lips, so I hook those through the lips. When fishing current, everything gets hooked through the lips.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

In fast current, I hook my bluegills through the nostrils. hop


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

I have only fished in lakes and ponds but when I use live bait I hook it through about the middle of its back if fishing with a float. If on bottom I hook it just behind and above it pooper, so it will stay upright.


----------



## D_Edwards13 (May 28, 2012)

I always hook my bait through the eyes rarley do i throw my bait of and it cast well because you dont have the wind resistance from the fish being side ways. when doin so you have to make sure you go straight through the two eyes or you will hit the brain and kill it.


----------

